# A-MAZE-N Cyber Monday Deal - AMNPS + Maverick ET-732 = $89.98 Incl. "Free Shipping"



## tjohnson (Nov 28, 2011)

Order an A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER & MAVERICK ET-732, and Receive $20 Off At Checkout + "Free Shipping"!!!

Use Coupon Code = *CYBER*

http://www.amazenproducts.com

Offer Ends 11/29/11 at 12:00 Midnight

Free Shipping In the Continental U.S. Only


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW - that is a DEAL


----------



## larrym (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet... If everyone that has a smoker doesnt have one already,, this should get them in gear.  I will say for us MES users,, this is the perfect mod.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW, I almost feel like buying even though I have them already! Great deal Todd!


----------



## bigdood (Nov 28, 2011)

HUGE deal!  Looks like it's the new, on/off switch NOT in the battery compartment version of the thermometer as well


----------



## elohel (Nov 28, 2011)

Can someone please explain why these smoker mods are so great for MES owners? My MES seems to smoke great, I'm just curious what I stand to gain from one of these.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW !!!

That's a deal !!!

Bear


----------



## jak757 (Nov 28, 2011)

elohel said:


> Can someone please explain why these smoker mods are so great for MES owners? My MES seems to smoke great, I'm just curious what I stand to gain from one of these.
> 
> Thanks




I can get 7-10 hours of smoke from my AMNPS in my MES 40.  I've never actually used the chip loader and chip tray.  I'm curious, how often do you have to put chips into the MES?  My hunch....much more frequently than I have to add new pellets.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 28, 2011)

Yea that is a good deal. I'll have to let my brother know.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 28, 2011)

elohel said:


> Can someone please explain why these smoker mods are so great for MES owners? My MES seems to smoke great, I'm just curious what I stand to gain from one of these.
> 
> Thanks




Can you "Cold Smoke" or produce smoke under 180° in your MES?

This is the very reason I created the Original A-MAZE-N-SMOKER(AMNS).

Then, guys were using the AMNS for long smokes at higher temps, and I came out with the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS).

You can burn either sawdust or pellets in the AMNPS

You can use the AMNPS for "Cold Smoking" and use it to supplement smoke during "Hot Smoking".

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Can you "Cold Smoke" or produce smoke under 180° in your MES?
> 
> This is the very reason I created the Original A-MAZE-N-SMOKER(AMNS).
> 
> ...


Yup---That is what really makes them great.

The original AMNS was so awesome at cold smoking continually & consistently for hours & hours, without touching it.

Then I and many others got lazy, and used it for  200˚, 225˚, and even higher temperatures.

Some of them burned through to the next row, and some just burned all the dust in a hurry.

Then in walked the AMNPS. Now we can be lazy at any temperature we want.

Get it lit good, put it in, and get perfect smoke for 9 to 12 hours, without touching it.  Awesome!

Bear


----------



## elohel (Nov 28, 2011)

Makes sense, thanks guys. I don't cold smoke, but if I did, I'd pick one up.


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

U Da Man Todd !!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not just for "Cold Smoking"

Let's say you want to smoke a brisket for 12 hours

You would have to put a handful of chips in your MES Chip Loader about every 30 - 40 minutes

The AMNPS, will produce smoke for up to 9 hours.

That's what's cool!

TJ


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

Its the only smoke that I use HOT or COLD !!!!  Get you One you want be sorry !!!


----------



## venture (Nov 28, 2011)

I am with Roller on this one.  It is all I use now.  I got rid of all that wood sitting on my patio.  Along with the wood, I also got rid of all the black widow spiders.

This does not even mention the AMZN customer service you get from Todd.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## elohel (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, I see the convenience of it. The MES makes it so simple to load chips though, I don't mind having to go out every half hour to dump a few chips in. And definitely +1 for Todd's CS, I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2011)

elohel said:


> Makes sense, thanks guys. I don't cold smoke, but if I did, I'd pick one up.



elohel, morning.... Think----smoked cheese.... bacon.... Todds AMNPS will open up new horizons in your smoking repertoire...   Dave


----------



## elohel (Nov 29, 2011)

I will probably pick one up if they go on sale for the holidays. I just spent $330 on my smoker, throwing in another $50+ s/h is probably not a wise investment at this point :D Todd does have excellent CS, though, so I'd like to support him in the future.


----------



## bigdood (Nov 30, 2011)

OH yeah!  Have the AMNPS coming my way as a late bday gift.  Opted for no Mav as got one of those for Valentine's Day (sadly the old version with the power switch in the battery compartment - who thought that was a good idea??).  Stoked to make some mozzarella this week and smoke it when this comes in!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had  a good response, so I extended the Cyber Deal until Midnight 11/30/11

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad your getting such a good response Todd. You deserve it!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 30, 2011)

Good Deal Todd


----------



## hawkiphan (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the great deal. I am anxiously awaiting its arrival.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 23, 2012)

I was excited! I did a search for cyber Monday & this thread was the first one on the list. Since I just picked up the MES 30 from Gander Mountain yesterday I instantly clicked on it to open up the thread & that's when I realized it was a year old 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






      I need to wake up more I guess


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 23, 2012)

elohel said:


> Can someone please explain why these smoker mods are so great for MES owners? My MES seems to smoke great, I'm just curious what I stand to gain from one of these.
> 
> Thanks


The AMNPS will allow you to smoke for several hours without having to load the chip tray every 30-45 min.

The Maverick will monitor your cook chamber and food IT temp more accurately then the stock one that come with the MES.

Since with smoking the temp is the key point, not time. You need an accurate way of monitoring them. Since loading the chip try every 30-45 min is a pain, the AMNPS helps releave that stress and PITA. Also with the AMNPS you can use your MES for cold smoking.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 23, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> I was excited! I did a search for cyber Monday & this thread was the first one on the list. Since I just picked up the MES 30 from Gander Mountain yesterday I instantly clicked on it to open up the thread & that's when I realized it was a year old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep just got me too..... COFFEE!!!!


----------



## beernuts (Nov 26, 2012)

I too see that it was for last year......  (Sniff, sniff, shed tear,  :(   )


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 26, 2012)

Beernuts said:


> I too see that it was for last year...... (Sniff, sniff, shed tear, :( )


This thread is from last year, this deal is no longer available.

But,

Todd posted a new one today:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131119/11-26-12-a-maze-n-cyber-deal

If you placed your order today I'm sure Todd will give you the deal if you call him.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2012)

New Cyber Deal for 2012!!

SMFCYBERMONDAY

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131119/11-26-12-a-maze-n-cyber-deal


----------

